
Twitter Bot Sniffer (Chrome Plugin) - artur_makly
https://botometer.iuni.iu.edu/#!/#!%2F
======
artur_makly
found this from here:
[http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/](http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/)

